

The Martian landscape like you have never seen. - tdedecko
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/11/martian_landscapes.html

======
ascuttlefish
I have trouble viewing this as landscapes. I have to really focus to make them
anything more than abstract textures. And for some reason all the craters look
like they're convex, not concave. Great images, really makes me nostalgic for
a future of planetary exploration that will, alas, probably not happen till
I'm either senile or dead. The Big Picture strikes again! Thanks, tdedecko.

